# U.S. Army Paratroopers Engage Insurgents In Baghdad



## Ravage (Mar 8, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_TNBGiDaS8"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]

U.S. Army Paratroopers from 2nd Battalion, 325th Airborne Infantry Regiment, 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division (White Falcons), engage Insurgents from their Combat Outpost in Baghdad, Iraq.


----------

